# My 60cm with Canon 50D



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2009)

24mm, f/11, 1/50th, ISO 1250.  Tank lights only, except off-camera flash for white background.

I used the Live View feature with x10 magnification and manual focus to achieve maximum sharpness, rather than relying on the auto focus.

Shot in RAW, post-processed using Canon DPP, converted to jpeg, cropped and saved for web.


----------



## John Starkey (6 Feb 2009)

Hi George,lovely photo mate,the scape is looking very nice too,regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2009)

whats it like using RAW? much better eh?

nice image George.great shape to the scape. i'm still impressed that there's no CO2


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2009)

Thanks, John. 

I bet you can't wait to do your 60cm?  Give that brother-in-law a gentle nudge in the right direction....


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2009)

Looking great George, keep those photos coming now  
New camera is great, got a macro lens yet?


----------



## Superman (6 Feb 2009)

Lovely George.

As a "crpyt guy" at the minute I must say that the crpyts on the right look great.

I'm starting to think about investing in a decent camera. Although, mine takes good overall shots I think sometimes the crispness is missed with it.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> whats it like using RAW? much better eh?
> 
> nice image George.great shape to the scape. i'm still impressed that there's no CO2


RAW rules!  jpeg - shmaypeg!

Have you used DPP?  I really like it.  Mind you, I've not tried CS3 yet.

Thanks, Mark.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great George, keep those photos coming now
> New camera is great, got a macro lens yet?


Thanks, Paulo. 

I've had my Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro for a while.  It makes a good portrait lens too.  Really sharp.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Lovely George.
> 
> As a "crpyt guy" at the minute I must say that the crpyts on the right look great.
> 
> I'm starting to think about investing in a decent camera. Although, mine takes good overall shots I think sometimes the crispness is missed with it.


Thanks, Clark.

I love crypts.  Wait until you see my 370 litre....


----------



## John Starkey (6 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, John.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to do your 60cm?  Give that brother-in-law a gentle nudge in the right direction....



Hi George,i keep on at him twice a week   ,i am going to get myself a nano to keep me busy while i wait,regards john.


----------



## Garuf (6 Feb 2009)

Are we doing crits on the scape? Lets do crit's on the scape. 
It's really nice but the central downoi and the large bare area in front of the stems on the left throws the whole thing for me. Other wise immaculate and well turned out as ever. What are your thoughts on the scape George? New favorite?


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Feb 2009)

I like the V and X shapes which are quite prominent. 

What have you done with the old camera, George? I keep my D40 in the car so I don` t miss anything (nerdtastic).

I really should have a go at photographing my tanks properly. I have the Nikkor 105mm micro which I hardly use. , and a second SB600 flash gun.  

It is the 14-24mm that should get me some good uns though. Maybe there could be a demo on photographing tanks when you come to TGM for your scaping demo, time permitting. :idea: 

Dave.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (6 Feb 2009)

I love this scape, it might even be my favourite Farmer scape. 

I can see what you're trying to achieve by the sand foreground, but it isn't really doing it for me though.

Great photo all the same!


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the critiques on the 'scape, Garuf and Thomas.  I can always rely on you guys, even when I post in the photography section... 



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I like the V and X shapes which are quite prominent.
> 
> What have you done with the old camera, George? I keep my D40 in the car so I don` t miss anything (nerdtastic).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave.

I sold the 10D + old lens to a work colleague.  Got a good price to pay for new lens and ND grads.

Your 14-24mm is awesome, especially with your FX sensor.   Best DSLR combo possible for full tank shots I reckon - for under Â£2,500, anyway.  And you know how that pains me as a Canon user...   

Great idea on tank photographing at TGM.  I may even bring my iMac so when can do some real time viewing, editing etc.

Two flashes?  Show off!


----------



## TDI-line (6 Feb 2009)

Lovely crisp image George, and not a fern in sight.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Feb 2009)

Nice shot mate....ISO1250???    Pooped the bed, thats high, was that so you could catch the fish in the shot?
How do you find the blown up image with an ISO that high?


----------



## George Farmer (7 Feb 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Lovely crisp image George, and not a fern in sight.


Thanks, Dan!



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice shot mate....ISO1250???    Pooped the bed, thats high, was that so you could catch the fish in the shot?
> How do you find the blown up image with an ISO that high?


Thanks mate.

I needed high ISO, as I wanted a decent DoF and shutter speed.  ISO 1250 is really useable actually.  Better than ISO 400 on my 10D.

The 50D handles higher ISO really well too.   Check out my flower macro at ISO 3200 and snow shots at ISO 12800... 

When I figure out how to get a screen dump on the Mac I'll post a 100% crop so you can get an idea of noise, close-up.


----------



## scottturnbull (7 Feb 2009)

With the increased photographic clarity the 'scape will need to be immaculate also, more so than usual. That's why I use a 1 megapixel camcorder.

Seriously, though, the new camera does the 'scape justice. It has an unsentimental eye.


----------



## andyh (8 Feb 2009)

Great pics George! Can you explain how you use your flash in these pics?

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Great pics George! Can you explain how you use your flash in these pics?
> 
> Andy


Thanks, Andy.

I use my flash gun (430EX II) and off-camera cord.  I simply position the flash, hand held, at the back of the tank pointing downwards/toward the back wall that is almost white.  With the other hand I press the remote shutter in an attempt to capture the fish at the right moment.  One can adjust the power of the flash to achieve the desired blown-out white effect.  Pretty simple really.

I have made a DIY light box but am too lazy to experiment with it until the final photo shoot.



			
				scottturnbull said:
			
		

> With the increased photographic clarity the 'scape will need to be immaculate also, more so than usual. That's why I use a 1 megapixel camcorder.
> 
> Seriously, though, the new camera does the 'scape justice. It has an unsentimental eye.


Thanks, Scott.  I like your way with words.


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Feb 2009)

scottturnbull said:
			
		

> With the increased photographic clarity the 'scape will need to be immaculate also, more so than usual. That's why I use a 1 megapixel camcorder.
> 
> Seriously, though, the new camera does the 'scape justice. It has an unsentimental eye.



If anyone George is the man to keep it perfect!!


----------



## Ray (8 Feb 2009)

I like that a lot George, very crisp, follows on from English Summer nicely in terms of your current style, I think you could frame them both and hang them next to one another.  I also like to see the settings you used to take the photo - thank you.  This is your Easy Carbo only scape, right?  Makes me want to trade my CO2 regulator in for a dosing pump.  I'm looking forward to the eventual unveiling of your discus tank more than ever...

Please tell me - whats the brown crypt back right - it looks like the one in my tank I that was labeled "Mi Oya" but everyone keeps telling me is not?


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

Ray said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to the eventual unveiling of your discus tank more than ever...



i've seen it   ooo baby!

IT'S RIGHT NEXT TO YOU MARK!.....

a perfectly scape 60cm?........i hardly noticed the tank, while i had me nose in NA book2 and a cup of tea at hand


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> scottturnbull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Aaron.



			
				Ray said:
			
		

> I like that a lot George, very crisp, follows on from English Summer nicely in terms of your current style, I think you could frame them both and hang them next to one another.  I also like to see the settings you used to take the photo - thank you.  This is your Easy Carbo only scape, right?  Makes me want to trade my CO2 regulator in for a dosing pump.  I'm looking forward to the eventual unveiling of your discus tank more than ever...
> 
> Please tell me - whats the brown crypt back right - it looks like the one in my tank I that was labeled "Mi Oya" but everyone keeps telling me is not?


Thanks, Ray.  

It was Easycarbo only but I suffered from a minor algae bloom, mainly staghorn.  I put it down to lack of water changes and neglecting dosing.  Basically I was lazy.  Tut tut!

So I'm back onto CO2 injection and regular daily dosing of TPN+ and Easy-Life products.

Anyway, I like to turn things into positives so I've photographed the algae and will do my next PFK article on algae and its causes/remedies.  

I think the crypt is 'Mi Oya', actually.  I could be wrong though - it wouldn't be the first time and it won't be the last!


----------



## George Farmer (8 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy reading, Mark!

It was great to spend time with someone with such enthusiasm and talent for the hobby.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

The thing that i loved the most about this tank, is the complexity of the planting scheme.you can see it in the images, but once in front of it, it becomes even more apparent.

truly a strong point with the scape.

the books George!...i'm reading already!   you remember how i said wifey would roll eyes?...  so predictable   

just to go back to your rena scape (makes everyone sick) amazing to see something of such grandeur in the flesh.


----------



## Dave Spencer (8 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I have made a DIY light box but am too lazy to experiment with it until the final photo shoot.



Been there and got the T shirt.   I found it a right PITA balancing the box on top of the tank, and I ended up chucking it when I moved in with Alison. Still, I reckon it will be worth the effort. The diffused light gives the look of the tank a whole new quality.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Anyway, I like to turn things into positives so I've photographed the algae and will do my next PFK article on algae and its causes/remedies.



I look forward to the ruckus this causes.   Perhaps you could make it in to a blog.  

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> When I figure out how to get a screen dump on the Mac I'll post a 100% crop so you can get an idea of noise, close-up.


Command-shift and 3 does a whole screen dump or command-shift and 4 allows you to selectively choose what you what to capture  
Loving the shot mate and loving the tank, you'd better watch that fancy new camera when the Scouser comes round


----------



## George Farmer (9 Feb 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one dude!  

The tanks going through some minor changes, as we speak....  Anyone got any spare HC and hairgrass?!


----------

